# How to cook rice noodles?



## kitchengoddess8 (Dec 31, 2012)

I bought some Thai Kitchen rice noodles to serve with a simple peanut sauce. I followed the instructions on the package, but the noodles came out rubbery. The recipe said to immerse them for 8-10 minutes in water that has been boiled. Even after immersing them for 10 minutes, they had a rubbery texture when I mixed them with the sauce. Do they need to be stir fried after immersion in water? They definitely didn't taste like the noodles I order in Thai restaurants!


----------



## merstar (Dec 31, 2012)

Check this out:
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f21/proper-way-to-prepare-rice-noodles-34285.html


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Dec 31, 2012)

merstar said:


> Check this out:
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f21/proper-way-to-prepare-rice-noodles-34285.html



I read through the thread and still can't understand why my rice noodles came out rubbery when I followed the instructions! Maybe I need to try another brand?


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 31, 2012)

After soaking, did you stir-fry them in the sauce?


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Dec 31, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> After soaking, did you stir-fry them in the sauce?



No, I just mixed the sauce into the noodles.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 31, 2012)

kitchengoddess8 said:


> No, I just mixed the sauce into the noodles.




You could try soaking them longer and/or stir-frying with the sauce if that is appropriate to the recipe.


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 31, 2012)

I only cook rice noodles and the kind you are describing I usually soak them in boiling water until they are separated and soft, then stir-fry them as Andy and others mentioned.  I use several different brands, and Thai Kitchen are very good so that shouldn't be your problem.


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Jan 1, 2013)

It sounds like I need to stir fry them after soaking. I'll try that and post the results.


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Jan 1, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> You could try soaking them longer and/or stir-frying with the sauce if that is appropriate to the recipe.



The noodles came out great when I stir fried them. Thank you!!! Do you have a recipe for a simple quick peanut sauce that would go well with them? I'm not crazy about the recipe I used.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 1, 2013)

kitchengoddess8 said:


> The noodles came out great when I stir fried them. Thank you!!! Do you have a recipe for a simple quick peanut sauce that would go well with them? I'm not crazy about the recipe I used.



No I don't.  I'd google it.


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Jan 1, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> No I don't.  I'd google it.



I'm going to try this one: 
http://www.lovefoodeat.com/stir-fried-noodles-with-thai-peanut-sauce/


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 1, 2013)

kitchengoddess8 said:


> I'm going to try this one:
> Stir Fried Noodles with Thai Peanut Sauce | love food eat




Looks good.  Let us know how you like it.


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Jan 1, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> Looks good.  Let us know how you like it.



Will do! I like the simplicity of it. Complicated recipes overwhelm me.


----------

